# What do these fit???



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I,ve got these 2 Nikki carbs,and I don't know what engines they fit. Anyone else know?
#'s on them are : 6Y01
150037116
266-672

One is new,and one is used. They are 2bbls.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,after a lot of searching on the carbs,I found that they are for the Briggs 49M777 engines. I paid $10,for the box.
They retail around $155,so I'll put 'em on the shelf.They were in a box,with these parts:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I got down to the bottom of the box,and found a Briggs engine! It's a horizontal shaft,OHV,but no sheet metal,so I'm gonna have to do some checking on it. I squirted some fuel into the carb,and it fired up,and ran good. It looks like 10/12 hp.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucky you!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!The engine I found is rough,as you can see in these pics. I'm told that the 2 silver starters are for a Kawasaki,and the other ones are for Kohler.


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

plenty of good parts for $10...great find


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Must have been a huge box .


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Well,after a lot of searching on the carbs,I found that they are for the Briggs 49M777 engines. I paid $10,for the box.
> They retail around $155,so I'll put 'em on the shelf.They were in a box,with these parts:


 of course. No place within a 50 mile radius of me has a kholer starter and to order it was 200$ and you get one in a 10$ box. Lucky you! Wanna sell it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make me an offer,and let me know which one! I called it a box,but it was actually a crate. 
There was an estate sale,and no-one offered anything,on it.The lady heard me say that I could use some parts,so she told me $10,for it. I had to go back,though,today,and give her more $........This was in the bottom! I gave her another $75(that's all she would take).
View attachment 12562


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*box(crate)*

Well I finally got it all checked in!The box(crate)was2'x2'x6',and this is all that was in it:
1 B/S engine
7 mufflers
9 carbs
9 starters
4 blower housings(none that fit the B/S)
4 recoils
2 rolls of fuel line
3 vacuum fuel pumps
4 armatures(various types)
3 plastic fuel tanks
6 fuel shut-off valves(plastic)
3 fuel solenoids
1 20ga/.50cal.ml combo,in case


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Well I finally got it all checked in!The box(crate)was2'x2'x6',and this is all that was in it:
> 1 B/S engine
> 7 mufflers
> 9 carbs
> ...


Lucky! Wish I could find something like that !!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in the middle of cleaning the shop.Now I gotta find a place for this stuff,too. I'm sure that sooner or later,I'll use/sell most of it.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> I'm in the middle of cleaning the shop.Now I gotta find a place for this stuff,too. I'm sure that sooner or later,I'll use/sell most of it.


I have plenty of room for your stuff! How bad would shipping be? 02715


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*more!*

Well,a friend of mine brought in more starters,to me! He works at a place that makes them,and they were over runs. He asked his boss what to do with them,and they told him to "do whatever you want with them!" He got a clearance form for them,and brought them to me.
I now have 47 starters,both 12v,and 110 snow engine starters!

View attachment 12648


View attachment 12649


View attachment 12650


View attachment 12651


View attachment 12652


View attachment 12653


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Why you lucky, lucky goose! Ever think about buying a lottery ticket? edro:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not unless it has a tractor on it!! LOL I'm gonna box up all the 110 v ones,(except for 1 of each type),and try to get rid of them.
The one starter is for a Polaris,but I don't know which one,yet.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If those 110v ones are for Tecumseh Snow King engines, you should make a killing. They retail for close to $200 a piece new.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,there's a couple that are for the newer Honda snow throwers,and a couple of them are large-gear Briggs. I'll post some pics,later.He brought over another box,this morning, that has a new,never run Honda GC190 engine!
I gotta get more shelves!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,here's the Honda engine.Book says it was used for tillers/pressure washers/generators/and snowthrowers.

View attachment 12748


View attachment 12749

He also dropped off more starters,including one for a Victory motorcycle!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*More!*

Well my friend brought over more parts! Starters for Kohler/Honda/Kawasaki/Tecumseh/Briggs. He also has a NIB Kohler cv491c !

View attachment 12891


View attachment 12892


View attachment 12893


View attachment 12894


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

the one starter looks like the briggs starter on my craftsman snowblower


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It probably is.I've been trying to catalog them,and # them.He brought over a few recoils,too,so I gotta I.D. them,also.
Finally id'd the Polaris starters (2),as being for a 700/700ho snowmobile engine ,but haven't matched up the Victory starters to a bike model,yet.
It's no wonder parts people go bald !!LOL


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey,Hauler,can you send me the engine #,of it.? It might help me I.D some of them,quicker!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Arrrrrgh!*

OMG,I'm swamped! These were at the shop,this morning(gonna shoot the Easter Bunny!)

View attachment 12907


View attachment 12908


View attachment 12909


View attachment 12910


View attachment 12911


View attachment 12912


View attachment 12913


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

You should send some stuff to all of us...


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As for the recoil starters, the top and bottom one look like Honda ones, the third one down looks like one off a horizontal shaft Tecumseh from the '60s through the '80s or '90s. You see them a lot on tillers and snowblowers. The second one down looks similar to, but not exactly like the starter on the Kohler Courage XT 7 engine I just worked on last week. The other one I don't recognize.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Well my friend brought over more parts! Starters for Kohler/Honda/Kawasaki/Tecumseh/Briggs. He also has a NIB Kohler cv491c !


This looks like the same starter that is on my Tecumseh snow blower. I will get you a model/make when I get home later


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The last recoil is a Kohler,and the one above it ,is for a Kawasaki engine.I'm pretty sure that the red one is a Honda recoil.I haven't checked the tags,yet.

I did find out that the silver starter,on the box,is for a Honda engine.


----------



## fletchj327 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Nikki Carburetor*

Would you be interested in selling the new Nikki carburetor?


----------



## fletchj327 (Aug 13, 2015)

Would you be interested in selling the new Nikki carburetor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
All the starters,recoils ,and carbs were sold,when I moved to Arkansas,in 2012. Sorry.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

What a haul!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got that right, Phil ! It paid for my move to Arkansas ! LOL!
Some of the repair shops ,in Michigan bought the starters,and recoils.
A customer of mine bought the engines,and the Nikki carbs,and my nephew bought the gun(bagged a 7 point , on opening day with the .50 cal. muzzle- loader barrel ).
Total income from the sales was just under $1100 ! 
Best deal I ever made,at at an estate sale !


----------

